# My P. Piraya Is Dying



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Parameters, water tempature? Sorry dude...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Not looking too good for that guy. How long has he been doing that?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

that sucks knowing you cant do anything.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry for your loss







how old was he ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the condolences guys...









In regards to 'water parameters...' the tank has an ammonia spike fluctuating between 1-2ppm as I perform water changes.

I got him when he was about 3" from Arnold (HOLLYWOOD) about 5 years ago.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO 1-2ppm of ammonia wouldn't do that.

If you still have him could you take a pic of its teeth?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Teeth?

Sure, curious though... why?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

see how big they are of course


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> see how big they are of course


Thats the reason to be honest.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry about the loss Pman i know it hurts especially when you have had one for so long.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss man. could the low pH from your peat reactor has anything to do with it?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

man that sucks for such a beautiful P....sorry bro


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry dude!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pisser indeed! I was waiting for the other pygos to move in and kill...I'm surprised they didn't. One of them especially looked like he was itching for it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ooh shoot... Srry for your loss p-man


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn P that sucks, you should get him mounted and put him in the theater room.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So sorry for your loss pman, I know how much you love your pygos.

I'm with jp on this one, maybe the peat is causing swings that are not good for the fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

man that sucks







sorry for the loss


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Im really sorry to hear that man. Hope you find out the reason.


----------



## Scott. (Jan 23, 2011)

Really sorry for your loss 
About five years back I had A really cool Brazilian Rhom (thing was crazy)..anyway I came home one day and he was swimming just like your Piraya upside down and then died that evening...my water parameters were all normal I never got to figuring out the cause and thats made me a little paranoid since then but touch wood it was just bad luck.
Again sorry.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss p_man


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Man down, that sucks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the kind words.

The best I can come up with for a 'reason' is the construction guys temporarily turned the power off in that room awhile back without telling me. 
A couple of my filters stopped and didn't restart so I'm thinking the bacteria cultures died off, hence the ammonia swings.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear man...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry P_man...Tough loss......I lost my piraya after about the same amount of years......Shame...


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

1-2ppm for ammonia will kill fish. That piraya looked to have some bac or fungus on its with bleeding on the top.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ahhhhhhh, so sorry for the loss, p man, that was a beautiful piraya for sure, amazing coloration.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I know the feeling pman. But its all good though. It's all a cycle when it comes to this hobby. Were sad when there's a loss but we're happy, incredibly excited, super pumped up and juiced when we get something new. Which I know you will be soon.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry for the loss.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoke said:


> sorry for the loss.


Thanks brutha.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That absolutely sucks.. Although, I still think your shoal/tank is one of the best ones on this forum!! I'm sure you'll figure out something!!!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

What a tragedy. I would have some words with those construction guys. That was a beautiful fish.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry for your loss......


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, how did I miss this thread?!...Sorry about your loss, Dave!...







....That was a kick ass pygo that you had there...As most of us can relate to, sh*t happens in this hobby for no apparent reason or without warning...Keep your head up, brah!...


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

soo sorry, Tobad but thats the way of life


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

Gibbus said:


> 1-2ppm for ammonia will kill fish. That piraya looked to have some bac or fungus on its with bleeding on the top.


I thought it was blood too, but after looking closely at the pic I think it's just the shadow being cast from his thumb. It's tough losing a pet you've had for a long time.


----------

